# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  bolna ovulacija

## malo janje

hy nakon svake mestruacije koja traje po 8 dana stepim od ovolucije koja je tako bolna da imam osjecaj da imam trud tak me boli oko 2 sata kad nemogu ni hodati ni sjesti. ima li tko isti problem'

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja
ako te može utješiti samo postojanje supatnice
a rješenje nemam
kad sam rekla ginićki, nije reagirala
samo kažem da mi je to najbolje kontracepcija :/

----------


## malo janje

MOJ NIJE NI POKUSAO RECI OD CEGA JE. SAM KAZE SPUSTEN VAM JE MJEHUR a ja dodjem jer ta 2 sata neznam kaj da napravim od bolova

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mene ne boli 2 sata nego 4 dana
nisu bolovi za umrijeti, ali sve vrijeme "osjetim" donji trbuh, nekad je to samo nelagoda, a nekad takva bol da moram popiti analgetik, ovisi o mjesecu
primjetila sam kad mi je ovulacija bolnija da je krvarenje jače

----------


## malo janje

mene uhvati 2 sata ali fakat jakih bolova i pritiska na debelo crijevo ( od tuda usporedba s trudovima) meni nisu nista jace nego prije poroda al su duze prije imala 4-5 dana a sada 8 dana najmanje

----------


## kasiopeja

Prije deset dana sam bila na sto muka od bolova. Tri dana, stvarno jako..
stalno sam si mislila kako su se jajnici vjerojatno počeli buditi iz zimskog sna i bome evo dobila nedavno menzes. Znači bila je ovulacija. Prva nakon poroda, znači čekaju me opake sredine ciklusa.. :/ 
A krvarenje je jako, pa i ja mogu povući paralelu bolne ovulacije i jakog krvarenja....

----------


## cuckalica

ja prije nisam imala bolne ovulacije, ali mi je nakon poroda ova jedna i jedina do sada bila bolna
najprije sam mislila da me je mozda L opalila malo jace nogom dok je dojila, al sam nakon par tjedana skuzila sta je ustvari bilo. ma zapravo, skuzila sam ja odmah al nisam htjela sebi priznat   :Laughing:

----------


## Ondrolina

Isto. Otkad sam rodila doobro osjetim svaku ovulaciju.

POnekad se tom osjećaju trudova i grčeva pridruži i osjećaj ko da me neko nožem rezucka u području jajnika (ili lijevog ili desnog kako koji mjesec) i to tako jako traje 2-3 sata, pa se ponovi još sljedeći dan ili još dva dana.

Za poludit. Eto, sad osim standarnog doživljaja menge, imam još jedan set bolova usred mjeseca...

----------


## Ondrolina

A rodila sam prije skoro dvije godine..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

Meni su se te bolne ovulacije pojavile kad smo pokusavali napravit bebu, i dobro da jesu jer su bile jasni pokazatelj kad treba u akciju!   :Grin:  

Nakon poroda su se smirile, ali ja se nadam da ce se vratit kroz par mjeseci jer namjeravamo na drugo  :Grin:  

Niti jedan ginic mi dosad nije znao objasnit zasto je to tako, jest da imam policisticne jajnike ali ne vejrujem da je u tome problem.

----------


## Sramežljiva

I mene boli...

----------


## malo janje

meni je sad rekao da je najvjerovatnije jer imam spusteni mjehur pa pritiska, ma nevjerujem jer od 9 god. imam tako i nikad nije boljelo prije al doktor zna :/

----------


## saska7

a jel netko krvari za vrijeme ovulacijje?
mene je iznenadilo prvo krvarenje 2,5mj nakon poroda. nije bila prava M vec nekako mrljanje, kao lohije cca 4 dana, a 10 dana nakon toga (14 nakon pocetka tog mrljanja) sam procurila zapravo...mislila sam da je to ono, kao prva M pa sve nesto jos frisko...al sad evo opet..14 dana nakon pocetka M, ja opet imam kao lohije, nesto sitno krvarenja i traje 2 dana, jos nije stalo...izgleda mi kao da krvarim i za vrijeme ovulacije  :? jel to moguce? ima tko iskustva?
slijedeci tjedan cu se javiti ginicu, ali cisto pitam da vidim jel se jos kome to dogadjalo....brine me da li je sve ok...

----------


## Mirta30

boli, boli jakooo bolliiiii




> samo kažem da mi je to najbolje kontracepcija :/


to sigurno!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Cubana

Meni su bile bolne i prije poroda, boli cca pola dana. Bar znam datum oplodnje u dan pa mi ne mogu prodavati foru da mi je beba manja jer je oplodnja bila kasnije.

----------


## linolina

> a jel netko krvari za vrijeme ovulacijje?
> mene je iznenadilo prvo krvarenje 2,5mj nakon poroda. nije bila prava M vec nekako mrljanje, kao lohije cca 4 dana, a 10 dana nakon toga (14 nakon pocetka tog mrljanja) sam procurila zapravo...mislila sam da je to ono, kao prva M pa sve nesto jos frisko...al sad evo opet..14 dana nakon pocetka M, ja opet imam kao lohije, nesto sitno krvarenja i traje 2 dana, jos nije stalo...izgleda mi kao da krvarim i za vrijeme ovulacije  :? jel to moguce? ima tko iskustva?
> slijedeci tjedan cu se javiti ginicu, ali cisto pitam da vidim jel se jos kome to dogadjalo....brine me da li je sve ok...


Mislim da je to potpuno normalno. Inače, nedavno sam imala sve te simptome, nekako potencirane i bila jako sretna (imam pcos i ne sjećam se kad sam imala O)  :Sad:

----------


## Luminitsa

Također, jedva hodam. A još sam tako mlada...   :Sad:   Reče mi ginić da popijem neki Lupocet, a nisam navikla gutati tablete za svaku boljeticu pa trpim; nek je, barem znam kad će kletvica.

----------


## blazena

> Isto. Otkad sam rodila doobro osjetim svaku ovulaciju.
> 
> POnekad se tom osjećaju trudova i grčeva pridruži i osjećaj ko da me neko nožem rezucka u području jajnika (ili lijevog ili desnog kako koji mjesec) i to tako jako traje 2-3 sata, pa se ponovi još sljedeći dan ili još dva dana.


X
Ovulaciju osjecam otkad sam se skinula s pilula (4 god), al prije poroda je bilo skroz laganicko. A sad :/ 

Al aj, bar me menga vise ne boli. Prije sam cijeli dan znala prelezat + voltareni. I jos je bolilo! 

Tak da sam zadovoljna zamjenom   :Grin:

----------


## malo janje

recite mi jel vama poslje poroda za vrijeme mestruacije izlaze maleni komadici krvi pomjesane s sluzi :?

----------


## blazena

> recite mi jel vama poslje poroda za vrijeme mestruacije izlaze maleni komadici krvi pomjesane s sluzi :?


Izlaze.
Dignem se sa stolice i samo osjetim "lavinu". 
Drugi dan mijenjam svakih 2 sata one Libresse nocne. 
Samo ti ne propuste.

----------


## elin

> recite mi jel vama poslje poroda za vrijeme mestruacije izlaze maleni komadici krvi pomjesane s sluzi :?


Da. A tako je bilo kod mene i prije poroda - menga su ti dijelovi raspadnute jajne stanice i normalno je da imaš ono kaj zoveš komadići mesa iako to nije to. Vjerovatno prije to nisi nešto pobliže proučavala, nego to radiš sad jer si još uvijek u strahu da im je nekaj ostalo, a nisu skužili (i kod mene taj strah bio prisutan dugo vremena), ali ne moram ja biti u pravu ipak ti bolje vidiš kaj je i kako se osjećaš. Ja moram priznati da nakon poroda su mi menge točne u sekundu (točno 28 dana, možda je jedna ili dvije bile 26/31 dan) i opće više nisu bolne.Ako te to brine tako jako, a po tvojim postovima mi se čini da te brine, idi na pregled kod ginekologa.

----------


## zasad skulirana

...podizem....evo me na kaucu pod dekicom,desni jajnik me rastura,bolje je kad se umirim,reagira na pokret,ko' da je migrena... :Smile: 
Prije poroda mi nije bilo ovako,nadam se da nece bit isto bas svaki put,uff....

Ali zato za promjenu dosad 2 tetke (obilnije) bile skoro 100% bezbolne u dolasku....ocito ne moze i ovce i novce.... :Smile:

----------


## eris

I ja imam bolne ovulacije, pogotovo sex je nezgodan. S jedne strane super, hormoni me pucaju, a s druge strane nezgodna bol. Ja sam odlučila pretrpit malo :Laughing:

----------


## MELANIE

i ja ima  problema sa bolnim ovulacijama.dali postoji neki lijek kojeg gin moze prepisat jer ovo je za neizdrzat...jest da traje nekoliko sati,ali to su bolovi kao da imas trudove..toliko jaki,da se ne  moze izdrzati...jel ima ko kakav savjet?

----------


## mravak

> hy nakon svake mestruacije koja traje po 8 dana stepim od ovolucije koja je tako bolna da imam osjecaj da imam trud tak me boli oko 2 sata kad nemogu ni hodati ni sjesti. ima li tko isti problem'


i ja imam ovaj problem....   :Sad:

----------


## sunce moje malo

meni se javila nakon prvog poroda, nakon drugog je još jača bol.
bar se ne mogu zaboraviti kad su mi plodni dani.

----------


## Elly

> mene ne boli 2 sata nego 4 dana
> sve vrijeme "osjetim" donji trbuh, nekad je to samo nelagoda, a nekad takva bol da moram popiti analgetik, ovisi o mjesecu
> primjetila sam kad mi je ovulacija bolnija da je krvarenje jače


Potpis. 
(nemam spusten mjehur) 
Tocno osjecam koji jajnik me boli.

----------


## cikla

I pre trudnoće sam osetila svaku ovulaciju, ali ovo sada je grozno. Prošli mesec sam mislila da sam negde promrzla i da me bole mokraćni kanali, ali mi je sada jasno da nije to. Isto, tačno osećam koji jajnik me boli, a kada sednem kao da sam ga direktno pritisla.

----------


## phiphy

Evo, da prijavim i moje bolne ovulacije nakon poroda. Prvih par mengi se nisam uzbuđivala, ali vidim da je to sad redovno, bol traje oko 3 dana, i to na oba jajnika jednako, a prije poroda nisam nikad osjetila ovulaciju, čak sam bila ljubomorna na cure koje je osjete jer su znale kad raditi na bebi, a mi smo mogli samo napamet ciljati (uz lh trakice i ostala pomagala). Sad, kao, znam kad je ovulacija, ali mi uopće nije do sexa, baš boli  :Sad:  . Da li je neka od vas bila na pregledu u vrijeme ovulacije? Mene malo brine što sam jajnike osjećala jedan jedini put nakon stimulacije pa brijem da se možda i sad nešto čudno događa?!

----------


## maca papucarica

Phiphy, nemam osobnog iskustva ali sam citala da se jedna forumasica zalila na bolne ovulacije nakon poroda sto je pripisivala punkcijama  :Confused: 
Nadam se da ce ti se javiti ona ili netko sa slicnim iskustvom.
 :Kiss:

----------


## nina32

Evo i mene s užasno bolnom ovulacijom. Majko mila, jedva hodam. E sad,  imam cistu na desnom jajniku veličine 3, 6 cm (bila na pregledu pred tjedan dana) pa vjerujem da i ona  ima svoje prste u tome.  Što ste vi krkale protiv bolova ? Jeste li uopće? Netko pio čaj od vrkute? Iskustva dobrodošla.

----------


## phiphy

Istina da se nakon poroda možda dolje sve malo drugačije namjesti, ali me ovulacije nakon punkcija nisu boljele pa nisam sigurna da je to to. Iako, ne isključujem i tu mogućnost.

*Nina32*, ništa nisam pila, trpim i patim  :Grin:  . Za što je ono vrkuta dobra, zaboravih? To sam bila pila, imam još doma pa možda da se nalijevam?  :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

Moje ovulacije nakon poroda su otprilike sada bolne koliko i menstruacija prije poroda..uh! Tocno osjetim iz kojeg jajnika ovuliram i nekad me toliko boli da jedva hodam. Isto tako, redovito sam do 2 kg teza tih dva-tri dana, dok ne prodje. ne mogu se nacuditi koliko me te ovulacije sada smetaju. Inace, imala sam punkcije na oba jajnika.

----------


## nanimira

I ja se pridružujem klubu bolnih ovulacija...prije poroda samo blago žiganje u jajniku, a sad napuhnutost trbuha,glavobolje, nervoza-čisti PMS... nadam se da će proći jednom kad se hormoni vrate u normalu... P.s jel može to imati veze s dojenjem?

----------


## željkica

a joj evo i ja se pridružujem,baš me danas jako boli donji dio leđa i jajnici i pitam se od čega pa to je to na pola ciklusa sam uf šta boli! sad kad vratim film unatrag pa ja otkad sam rodila uopće nemam bijelo pranje prije bi baš imala kad bi bila ovulacija sad ne ,čudno???

----------


## Ninunanu

mene isto zna zaboljeti donji dio leđa kao trudovi i vsaki put ljevi jajnik. Znaci to je to, nisam ni sama kužila što mi je, jer prije nikad ovulaciju nisam osjecala

----------


## Chiara76

Ja imam policistične jajnike, pa te vodene ciste puknu za vrijeme ovulacije i od toga me luđački zna boliti. Jedan mjesec jedna strana, drugi mjesec druga. Ginekolog mi je rekao da lijeka nema, da je dobro da puknu i da po tome mogu znati kada zatrudniti.

----------


## kljucic

isto i kod mene
prije poroda bolne menstruacije, a sad nakon zadnjeg, bolne ovulacije (nije neizdrživo, ali se osjeti)
jučer sam toliko bila naduta da me MM pitao jel mu imam šta za reć možda lol

----------


## mravak

Neki dan...tako bolna ovulacija da sam popila lekadol 500, a inače ne pijem nikakve lijekove, pogotovo sada kada dojim bebača od 3mj..... ajme meni...koja bol...samo sam legla u krevet, malog stavila pored sebe , a drugo radilo nered po kući...užas...jedva sam otišla na wc pomokrit se...i to bolno mokrenje me podsjetilo na mokrenje iza punkcije kada sam imala hiperstimulaciju....

----------


## malaslatka

Da se i ja pozalim. Imam 19 godina i menge su mi uvijek bile redovite i bol je na skali od 1-10 bila uvijek oko 5,6. Nikada nisam imala bolne ovulacije,a prvu bolnu sam primijetila unazad 3,4 mjeseca. Nisu me do sada boljele niti nista,ali ovaj mjesec je grozna. Ne mogu hodati kroz kucu od boli,doslovno osjetim kao da mi netko maternicu dize prema gore kada sjedam. Ne znam da li je nesto drugo posrijedi,ali sam se narucila kod svoje ginekologinje pa cu vidjeti. Samo me zanima da li postoji nekakva terapija za koju netko zna,ako su posrijedi samo bolne ovulacije? Inace idem u medicinsku skolu i znam sama prema sluzi prepoznati kada mi je ovulacija ali ovo nismo spominjali u skoli pa me bilo strah.

----------


## jelena.O

Od sretnica sam koja nema boli kod mentruacije,ovulaciju samo ponekad skužim,
Ali čini mi se da klinka ima baš osjetljive ovulacije,jel to može kod cura koje su dobile mengu unazad par mjeseci? Ima li pomoći

----------


## Peterlin

> Od sretnica sam koja nema boli kod mentruacije,ovulaciju samo ponekad skužim,
> Ali čini mi se da klinka ima baš osjetljive ovulacije,jel to može kod cura koje su dobile mengu unazad par mjeseci? Ima li pomoći


Veliki broj mladih djevojaka ima s tim problema. Nekima tako ostane do starosti (ja), ali većini se stvar popravi čim se stabilizira ciklus.

----------


## Peterlin

Pomoć kod bolnih grčeva - čaj od đumbira, bomboni od đumbira, po noći topli oblozi (zamatanje šalom oko struka i trbuha), nošenje potkošulje  :Smile:  što je SF za mlađe generacije, ali pomaže... masiranje kružnim pokretima u smjeru kazaljke na satu...

Još pomaže i laneno sjeme mljeveno, jer lan sadrži estradiol. Ubaciš žličicu u puding ili jogurt ili zobenu kašu. Ostale namirnice za regulaciju ženskih hormona su soja/sojino mlijeko, tunjevina i avokado (iz glave). Vjerojatno ima toga još. Ali meni je puno više značio šal oko križa nego bilo kakvi čajevi, lijekovi i hrana. 

Sretno!

----------


## jelena.O

nosi potkošulje, istina da jedva nagovorim

pošto ne znamo od ćega je doktorica je ipak predostrožnosti dala vađenje krvi i kontrola urina

kaj se tiće soje i tunjevine to je kod nas 0 bodova, alergična je na to

ovo s đumbirom  i lan  bi hodalo.

----------


## Peterlin

Probajte - vjerojatno će se to sve srediti nakon par mjeseci/godinu dana, ali zašto da trpi bol ako ima pomoći? Meni je sastavni dio odjeće ovakav prsluk koji pokriva križa do pol guzice, da baš na poslu nisam omotana šalom  :Smile:  : https://www.i-mall.hr/subdomains/ima...920/velika.jpg

----------


## jelena.O

probat ćemo
Hvala

----------


## Peterlin

Evo, tu imaš još namirnica koje pomažu kod bolnih menstruacija i općenito neravnoteže ženskih hormona: https://net.hr/magazin/zdravlje/estr...mona-u-tijelu/

----------


## cikla

Čaj od virka (vrkute) bi možda mogao pomoći.

----------


## Tanči

jelena, ja sam s time imala problema cijeli život.
Užasni bolovi. Hodati nisam mogla.
Sto puta završila na hitnoj.
Nakon obavljenih detaljnih pregleda rekli su mi da mi je jajnik preblizu crijevima i da zato nastaje ta užasna bol.
Pomoć je jedino bilo popiti tabletu protiv bolova.
Sad kad više nema ovulacije, nema ni boli.

----------


## jelena.O

Krv i urin ok
Za sad su prestali bolovi,ako bude opet nekaj tad ćemo sređivati
Što reći ja sam sretna što to ne osjetim :Trči:  :grouphug:

----------

